# Battlefield 2 Black Screen?



## JTM

Hi, I was playing BF2 on high all settings running great 70 + frames. And then it just suddenly stops working. I can get into the games main menus etc. but when I go to play a game it goes to black screen then windows desktop after loading, for both single player and multiplayer? 

My Machine;
Intel Quad Core q6700 2.66ghz
6g Ram
Vista home premium 64bit
750gig HDD
Nvidia Geforce 9500gs

My GFX card is lower end but it runs hl2 and portal at 150 frames and 125 average. So it's definitely powerful enough. Not to mention BF2 used to work.
I also tried to change all the settings to low and then run it, but still a black screen.

*The only thing I can think of is when I try to re-install and I go to install the Nvidia driver the disc provides a message pops up saying my system isn't windows and that the driver is only for windows? WTF I have windows.

Any help very appreciated,
           JTM


----------



## alexyu

Do you have the latest version?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

you probably get that error because the driver on the disc would have been made for 32bit xp and not 64bit vista so it thinks you are running something else


----------



## JTM

How do I fix? It did work for a while?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I would try a reinstall and make sure you have the latest drivers direct from Nvidia's site. Battlefield 2 has also been a little iffy for me but a fresh install always seemed to do the trick.


----------



## jdbennet

What OS?
What bf2 patch?


----------



## Tuffie

Uhh on another forum we had a guy with same problem, in the end we found out there were many different problems of causing it, but most of the time it was the person was using a "no-cd crack" 

Not that I'm trying to accuse you or anything, but if you are using an illegal version, just go buy a copy and everything will work.


----------



## diduknowthat

Just reinstall the game. It happened to me a few times before, and there really isn't a way of solving it.


----------



## jdbennet

> Uhh on another forum we had a guy with same problem, in the end we found out there were many different problems of causing it, but most of the time it was the person was using a "no-cd crack"
> 
> Not that I'm trying to accuse you or anything, but if you are using an illegal version, just go buy a copy and everything will work.



Yeah but what annoys me is when thier darn copy protection stops your drive from reading the game you legally baught, forcing you to use a nocd hack for a game which you actually own legally.


----------



## JTM

I legally own the BF2 pack w./ the European forces or what not. It still won't work. When I try to play It goes to black and then sends me to my desktop. If I try to install Nvidia's driver on the disc it says I don't have a Windows os?


----------



## Droogie

Clrealy you need to update the drivers on your TFT card.  Also get vtec in your PC that'll help.  Is it a Honda, cuz they suck.

Disregard that entire top part except for the OP. 

Get the drivers from...ok nvm Nvidia apparently no longer supports your card, and I can't find the latest drivers for it anywhere.


----------

